# Shimano Slade 4000 fb reels



## JeffB (Oct 11, 2008)

I found a couple of these at the Pawn shop yesterday for $30 (for both). They look new and seem solid. Does anyone have any feedback on this reel?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Slades on my kayak. They perform fine and have held up well. The 4000s are heavier than I like but I use them. I have one that has probably caught 100+ Bonitas so that says a lot for the reel.

If the reels you bought are in decent shape, you got a helluva deal. I would have jumped on it too.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Captken. The more research I do, the better I feel. I was a little apprehensive after a guy on another forum said they suck. I asked him why, and he hasn't responded yet, so I'm thinking he has his head up his %&&.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

It's not that they suck, Shimano puts good quality in to all their reels. I would go with something a little stronger in the Shimano line like the Sahara. 
They make many reels with just a few dollars between them, way too many actually, but if you rate Shimano reels from the FX models being a one and the Stradic being a 10, the Slade is about a 2-3. If you use them in salt water and don't rinse them well, the screws will rust and eventually the main bearing will rust. 

As for the price you are paying. The Slade 4000 retails for $24.99 each and wholesale is about $18 so I don't think you are getting any bargain for used ones.


----------

